# x factor



## Miciolidia (19 Aprile 2009)

Matteo adda vince.


----------



## ranatan (19 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Matteo adda vince.


Sono davanti alla tele a vedere il programma. Lo seguo dalla prima puntata. Matteo in questa terna è quello che più mi piace. Anche se la mia preferita era Noemi!


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Sono davanti alla tele a vedere il programma. Lo seguo dalla prima puntata. Matteo in questa terna è quello che più mi piace. Anche se la mia preferita era Noemi!



ha vinto matteo.

ma comunque da Noemi agli ultimi tre sono stati tutti meritevoli

di vincere.per quanto è certo che hanno vinto comunque tutti e quattro.

è una bella gara, perchè davvero si ascoltano voci di gran talento .

yuri..solo vent'anni ed è già cosi bravo..mi ha fatto una tenerezza infinita.


----------



## ranatan (20 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ha vinto matteo.
> 
> ma comunque da Noemi agli ultimi tre sono stati tutti meritevoli
> 
> ...


Si, bravi tutti, bravi e anche già molto professionali.
Sono stra contenta che abbia vinto Matteo!


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Aprile 2009)

Vittoria meritatissima!


----------



## Verena67 (20 Aprile 2009)

Matteo non mi ha mai sorprendentemente preso (neppure gli altri se per questi) ma TUTTI mi sono piaciuti, e ieri sera ero contenta per Matteo!


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Aprile 2009)

per me parlate arabo.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Aprile 2009)

A me è piaciuto molto yuri perchè si divertiva mentre cantava, ma anche i Bastards. Matteo....bravissimo!
In parole povere...mi piacevano tutti


----------



## Iris (20 Aprile 2009)

Io avrei fatto vincere qualcuno più giovane. Matteo canta bene, ma non credo abbia una collocazione discografica..ed il programma serve a questo, se ho capito bene.
Comunque i bastards hanno già una collocazione, suppongo che benchè giovani, abbiano qualcuno dietro. Sono i più divertenti.


----------



## ranatan (20 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Io avrei fatto vincere qualcuno più giovane. Matteo canta bene, ma non credo abbia una collocazione discografica..ed il programma serve a questo, se ho capito bene.
> Comunque i bastards hanno già una collocazione, suppongo che benchè giovani, abbiano qualcuno dietro. Sono i più divertenti.


I Bastards secondo me avranno successo. Li trovo freschi e simpatici, nonchè molto bravi. Sicuramente la Maionchi non se li farà scappare.
Yuri è sicuramente bravo però personalmente non lo reggo proprio e non mi piace la voce


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> per me parlate arabo.


----------



## MK (20 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> I Bastards secondo me avranno successo. Li trovo freschi e simpatici, nonchè molto bravi. Sicuramente la Maionchi non se li farà scappare.
> Yuri è sicuramente bravo però personalmente non lo reggo proprio e non mi piace la voce


Concordo. Sono felicissima per Matteo, 38 anni, sposato, due figlie e una voce portentosa. Si possono realizzare i sogni a qualsiasi età.

ps Anna guarda che non è uno dei soliti programmi... merita.


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Concordo. Sono felicissima per Matteo, 38 anni, sposato, due figlie e una voce portentosa. *Si possono realizzare i sogni a qualsiasi età.*
> 
> ps Anna guarda che non è uno dei soliti programmi... merita.


 Queste trasmissioni servono esattamente a farti credere questo.


----------



## MK (20 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Queste trasmissioni servono esattamente a farti credere questo.


Ma va, ho cominciato a vedere la trasmissione perché mia sorella è un'addetta ai lavori e poi scusa MM ma un uomo che a quasi 40 anni si rimette in gioco non posso che applaudirlo. E il talento ce l'ha, comunque.


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma va, ho cominciato a vedere la trasmissione perché mia sorella è un'addetta ai lavori e poi scusa MM ma un uomo che a quasi 40 anni si rimette in gioco non posso che applaudirlo. E il talento ce l'ha, comunque.


Scusa mk, ma cosa c'entri tu e il perchè hai cominciato a vedere la trasmissione? Era un discorso generale.
Per il resto, tutto dev'essere funzionale alla strategia generale, ovvio che avrà avuto talento.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Queste trasmissioni servono esattamente a farti credere questo.


non so a cosa servano queste trasmissioni ma quest'anno l'ho guardata e mi è piaciuta. ho sentito cantanti che mi fan cagare e che veniva spacciati per semidei (daniele magro è uno di questi) e altri che meritano veramente. 
quanto ai sogni che si realizzano, che dire... l'anno scorso grazie a xfactor è venuta fuori giusy ferreri, che io abbatterei con una fucilata senza pensarci un attimo e immagino (l'anno scorso non ne ho visto mezza puntata) che ce ne fossero di ben migliori, quindi che si realizzano i sogni è pure vero. peccato che siano quelli delle persone sbagliate


----------



## MK (20 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Scusa mk, ma cosa c'entri tu e il perchè hai cominciato a vedere la trasmissione? Era un discorso generale.
> Per il resto, tutto dev'essere funzionale alla strategia gnerale, ovvio che avrà avuto talento.


Hai quotato me, rispondevo... Se la strategia generale porta a rimettersi in gioco plaudo. La trasmissione è gradevole, ben fatta, e ha riportato l'interesse sulla musica.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Aprile 2009)

*moltimodi*

quanto sei tenero quando fai certe domande


----------



## MK (20 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non so a cosa servano queste trasmissioni ma quest'anno l'ho guardata e mi è piaciuta. ho sentito cantanti che mi fan cagare e che veniva spacciati per semidei (daniele magro è uno di questi) e altri che meritano veramente.
> quanto ai sogni che si realizzano, che dire... l'anno scorso grazie a xfactor è venuta fuori giusy ferreri, che io abbatterei con una fucilata senza pensarci un attimo e immagino (l'anno scorso non ne ho visto mezza puntata) che ce ne fossero di ben migliori, quindi che si realizzano i sogni è pure vero. peccato che siano quelli delle persone sbagliate


Su Daniele non concordo, ha una bella voce, anche se ha l'arroganza dei 20 anni, ma ha tempo per capire... Le persone sbagliate per me non esistono


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Concordo. Sono felicissima per Matteo, 38 anni, sposato, due figlie e una voce portentosa. Si possono realizzare i sogni a qualsiasi età.
> 
> ps Anna guarda che non è uno dei soliti programmi... merita.


esatto. anche per me è cosi.

è stata una prova di un ceto tipo di vocalità assolutamente meritevole di attenzione.

anche a mio modesto parere ha vinto chi lo meritava davvero...matteo ha un timbro splendido,c orposo, una tessitura notevole.

e anche gli altri ragazzi tutti tutti davvero assai bravissimi.

credo che tutti comunque abbiano vinto.sono destinati a continuare..è impossibile ignorare voci cosi.


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Hai quotato me, rispondevo... Se la strategia generale porta a rimettersi in gioco plaudo. La trasmissione è gradevole, ben fatta, e ha riportato l'interesse sulla musica.


 Ti ho quotata ma non sui motivi per cui vedevi o meno la trasmissione.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Su Daniele non concordo, ha una bella voce, anche se ha l'arroganza dei 20 anni, ma ha tempo per capire... Le persone sbagliate per me non esistono


veramente daniele mi è sembrato uno dei più umili. che abbia una bella voce, lo trovo discutibile. diciamo che ha una voce che ti piace. a me un uomo che canta quelle note fa ridere, ancor più se ha la voce nasale. l'età c'entra ben poco.
il fatto che per te le persone sbagliate non esistano è abbastanza relativo (esattamente come è relativo che esistano per me). per me giusy è una persona giustissima, per far la cassiera all'esselunga, non per cantare.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Queste trasmissioni servono esattamente a farti credere questo.


beh...è quasi del tutto vero...sono arrivati alla fine solo i migliori.li ho ascoltati quasi tutti. e soprattutto Morgan, non è un imbecille. sa di musica, non ha mai detto castronerie, ha una formazione musicale seria e sa quello che dice, ho avuto occasione di ascoltarlo durante una lezione di musica, live, qui nella mia città..e ho potuto verificare personalemente che è un musicista.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2009)

Chi ha veramente l'x factor non partecipera' mai a  una trasmissione simile.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> beh...è quasi del tutto vero...sono arrivati alla fine solo i migliori.li ho ascoltati quasi tutti. e soprattutto Morgan, non è un imbecille. sa di musica, non ha mai detto castronerie, ha una formazione musicale seria e sa quello che dice, ho avuto occasione di ascoltarlo durante una lezione di musica, live, qui nella mia città..e ho potuto verificare personalemente che è un musicista.


infatti a morgan, daniele magro non piace


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi ha veramente l'x factor non partecipera' mai a  una trasmissione simile.


Perchè?

anche nel canto cosi detto lirico ci sono concorsi spietati.

è cosi ..fa parte del gioco.


----------



## MK (20 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti ho quotata ma non sui motivi per cui vedevi o meno la trasmissione.


Scusa MM non mi sono spiegata bene, era per sottolineare come avessi un sacco di remore su programmi del genere e poi la curiosità...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2009)

a me xfactor fa cagare.ho detto


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Perchè?
> 
> anche nel canto cosi detto lirico ci sono concorsi spietati.
> 
> è cosi ..fa parte del gioco.



La questione non e' il concorso spietato...l'x factor se uno lo ha viene fuori.

Le persone che partecipano a questi programmi hanno talento, sanno cantare ma mancano proprio di x factor.

Parlando di musica pop ovviamente, Madonna che son ormai 30 anni che le smeriglia, fondamentalmente non e' che sappia cantare, non e' neanche una bellezza ma ha quell'incognita che l'ha resa unica... fa delle performance da panico, che piaccia o meno le va riconosciuto questo.

Prendi le boy band, i Take That l'unico con l'x factor si e' visto chi era/e'... gli altri fuffa.

Questo programma lo fanno ovunque, tutti quelli che ne sono usciti non hanno poi fatto una mazza proprio perche' le case discografiche non hanno visto in loro potenziale.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me xfactor fa cagare.ho detto


sai che è fonte di forte interesse per noi, questo?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sai che è fonte di forte interesse per noi, questo?


lo so.
e voi che lo guardate siete dei racchioni


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me xfactor fa cagare.ho detto


 Non l'ho visto, ma concordo!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non l'ho visto, ma concordo!


----------



## Iris (20 Aprile 2009)

Vabbè..è solo un concorso musicale, non mi pare il caso di azzuffarcisi.
Comunque i partecipanti sono migliori della Pausini, o di altri soggetti, che non so a chi e come, vendono e fanno concerti.


----------



## Verena67 (20 Aprile 2009)

Giu' le mani da X Factor, io lo adoro!


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sai che è fonte di forte interesse per noi, questo?








  :eccola qui..buon giorno.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> :eccola qui..buon giorno.








'giorno micetta


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Aprile 2009)

> Le persone che partecipano a questi programmi hanno talento, sanno cantare ma mancano proprio di x factor


.


non sono d'accordo.NON sempre accadono circostanze in cui il fattore x ha il riconoscimento che merita, rimanendo in ambiti musicali.


> Parlando di musica pop ovviamente, Madonna che son ormai 30 anni che le smeriglia, fondamentalmente non e' che sappia cantare, non e' neanche una bellezza ma ha quell'incognita che l'ha resa unica... fa delle performance da panico, che piaccia o meno le va riconosciuto questo.


io non so chi le scriva le canzoni, ma chi lo fa lo sa fare e anche molto bene, lei non è una cantante di qualità vocali importanzi, hai ragione in questo..è che è ha avuto come dici un quid in piu' rispetto agli altri...non ho idea se all'inizio si è trovata al posto giusto nel momento giusto, comunque sia ha saputo dimostrare di essere bestia da palcoscenico, e per come si muove, e per l'inventiva, la fantasia, la capacitò di provocare...e comunque ripeto...chi le scrive le canzoni e arrangiamenti sa fare il mestriere suo.e lei le sa interpretare, senza avere una voce particolare come dici.

ma non sempre vedi , per tutti, esistono circostanze che si incastrano favorevolmente e il genio esce fuori.almeno cosi credo.



i



> Questo programma lo fanno ovunque, tutti quelli che ne sono usciti non hanno poi fatto una mazza proprio perche' le case discografiche non hanno visto in loro potenziale.



questo non lo so...se me lo dici tu io ci credo, ma è anche vero che nelle case discografiche non ci sono sempre capocce che sanno valutare.

mah...

che tte devo dire...a me sembra una occasione sana per vuole dimostrare di saper cantare.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Aprile 2009)

*vere*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Giu' le mani da X Factor, io lo adoro!


uè..addirittura sciura)


----------



## ranatan (20 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Giu' le mani da X Factor, io lo adoro!


Io non me ne sono persa nemmeno una puntata. Inoltro adoro Morgan


----------



## MK (20 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Io non me ne sono persa nemmeno una puntata. Inoltro *adoro Morgan*


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Io non me ne sono persa nemmeno una puntata. Inoltro adoro Morgan


non ti è ancora passata?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








allora non era una voglia passeggera..sarai lieta di sapere che non sta più con la corvaglia


----------



## ranatan (20 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ti è ancora passata??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In realtà la mia infatuazione si è un bel pò attenuata, però solo quella fisica. Come autore mi piace ancora tanto.
Però con la Corvaglia ci sta ancora...sembrava si fossero lasciati ma lui ha detto che sono ancora felicemente innamorati


----------



## Verena67 (20 Aprile 2009)

vero, pare stiano ancora insieme, erano al party di Simona Ventura qualche giorno fa...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> In realtà la mia infatuazione si è un bel pò attenuata, però solo quella fisica. Come autore mi piace ancora tanto.
> Però con la Corvaglia ci sta ancora...sembrava si fossero lasciati ma lui ha detto che sono ancora felicemente innamorati


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> vero, pare stiano ancora insieme, erano al party di Simona Ventura qualche giorno fa...



che beghe


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> In realtà la mia infatuazione si è un bel pò attenuata, però solo quella fisica. Come autore mi piace ancora tanto.
> Però con la Corvaglia ci sta ancora...sembrava si fossero lasciati ma lui ha detto che sono ancora felicemente innamorati





Verena67 ha detto:


> vero, pare stiano ancora insieme, erano al party di Simona Ventura qualche giorno fa...


meno male. mi avete tolto un peso.


----------



## Verena67 (20 Aprile 2009)

Come mi manca la signora Minerva!


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Come mi manca la signora Minerva!


 anche a me!


----------



## Verena67 (20 Aprile 2009)

Eccallà! Come ci sfotteva lei per queste cose...nessuno!


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Aprile 2009)

*M,Mme Savonarolà*



Minerva ha detto:


> anche a me!




belli capelli stasera eh?


----------



## Old reale (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Concordo. Sono felicissima per Matteo, 38 anni, sposato, due figlie e una voce portentosa. Si possono realizzare i sogni a qualsiasi età.
> 
> ps Anna guarda che non è uno dei soliti programmi... merita.


noto con piacere che cominci a trovare nella massificazione anche qualcosa di interessante...


----------



## Old reale (21 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Vabbè..è solo un concorso musicale, non mi pare il caso di azzuffarcisi.
> Comunque i partecipanti sono migliori della Pausini, o di altri soggetti, che non so a chi e come, vendono e fanno concerti.


 la pausini ha una voce. potente, estesa e usata bene...che non piaccia posso capirlo, dire che sia peggiore di quelli che hanno partecipato mi sembra troppo...


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Aprile 2009)

*reale*



reale ha detto:


> la pausini ha una voce. potente, estesa e usata bene...che non piaccia posso capirlo, dire che sia peggiore di quelli che hanno partecipato mi sembra troppo...


quottttto

l'ho sentita cantare a cappella, da paura reale, una intonazione  che meglio non se poteva.

ti piace Matteo?


----------



## Old reale (21 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quottttto
> 
> l'ho sentita cantare a cappella, da paura reale, una intonazione che meglio non se poteva.
> 
> ti piace Matteo?


 mi piace molto...uno strumento in gola....ma spesso non è sufficiente una bella voce...
noemi mi piaceva molto...un timbro bellissimo. ma io non faccio testo, figurrati,a me piace moltissimo anche la voce della vincitrice di amici...che ha avuto in "dono" una bellissima canzone inedita da cantare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> mi piace molto...uno strumento in gola....ma spesso non è sufficiente una bella voce...
> noemi mi piaceva molto...un timbro bellissimo. ma io non faccio testo, figurrati,a me piace moltissimo anche la voce della vincitrice di amici...che ha avuto in "dono" una bellissima canzone inedita da cantare...


Matteo è bravo, ma non mi piace il timbro.

Il timbro migliore l'ha ....Morgan


----------



## Iris (22 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> la pausini ha una voce. potente, estesa e usata bene...che non piaccia posso capirlo, dire che sia peggiore di quelli che hanno partecipato mi sembra troppo...


Ma per carità


----------



## Iris (22 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quottttto
> 
> l'ho sentita cantare a cappella, da paura reale, una intonazione che meglio non se poteva.
> 
> ti piace Matteo?


Ti assicuro che meglio si può. E che non ci siamo abituati.


----------



## Iris (22 Aprile 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxO0fDVsbdI

Non so se ci sono riuscita..perchè mi crea problemi il pc.
Per me questi sono interpreti.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> mi piace molto...uno strumento in gola....ma spesso non è sufficiente una bella voce...
> noemi mi piaceva molto...un timbro bellissimo. ma io non faccio testo, figurrati,a me piace moltissimo anche la voce della vincitrice di amici...che ha avuto in "dono" una bellissima canzone inedita da cantare...



come fai testo? tu fai testo eccome...

la vincitrici di amici non l'ho sentita.


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2009)

http://it.truveo.com/AMICI-SEMIFINALE-PROIBITIVA-Alessandra-Amoroso/id/1505989913


con la canzone di mina della quale parlavo tempo fa



quanto mi piace viaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che meglio si può. E che non ci siamo abituati.



Certo Iris hai ragione che meglio si puo'.

 nelle mie considerazioni rimango in un ambito di musica "leggera"  e con Aznavaour siamo ad un livello diverso da questi ragazzi.

Ma nel criticare musicalmente un artista lo dobbiamo anche saper collocare nell'ambito che gli appartiene.

La martini ad es. benchè in alcune interpretazioni mi sia piaciuta, a lungo andare mi dava fastidio il suo modo di cantare, su alcune zone strozzava e chiudeva la gola in un  modo , per le mie orecchie, insopportabile.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2009)

è brava..ma ha arrancato nella zona superiore...forse è la registrazione.


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è brava..ma ha arrancato nella zona superiore...forse è la registrazione.


 no, no
ha arrancato.c'è da dire che è stata una prova che loro non conoscevano e che non sarebbe stato un pezzo facile per molti cantanti affermati


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, no
> ha arrancato.c'è da dire che è stata una prova che loro non conoscevano e che non sarebbe stato un pezzo facile per molti cantanti affermati



ah ecco... e bene dici quando parli di cantanti cosidetti "affermati", il fatto che lo siano non è certo garanzia di ottime doti vocali.

Ad una Mina, ad es. una tessitura cosi alta l'avrebbe retta tranquillamente.

E' come sai una questione di tecnica.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ah ecco... e bene dici quando parli di cantanti cosidetti "affermati", il fatto che lo siano non è certo garanzia di ottime doti vocali.
> 
> Ad una Mina, ad es. una tessitura cosi alta l'avrebbe retta tranquillamente.
> 
> E' come sai una questione di tecnica.


ma dai???
dici che mina contro una ragazza che partecipa ad amici avrebbe fatto più bella figura??


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2009)

io chiederei solo di poter intonare viaaaaaaaaa senza che tutti i cani del circondario si mettano a latrare e la polizia mi suoni alla porta


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> io chiederei solo di poter intonare viaaaaaaaaa senza che tutti i cani del circondario si mettano a latrare e la polizia mi suoni alla porta


io lo faccio spesso e mi gettano fiori da ogni dove


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai???
> dici che mina contro una ragazza che partecipa ad amici avrebbe fatto più bella figura??


va a cagher 

	
	
		
		
	


	





si parlava di giovani che vincono concorsi e Iris se ne è uscita con Aznavour..e quindo sono arrivata a mina.

leggi tutto bestia,


----------



## Old reale (22 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxO0fDVsbdI
> 
> Non so se ci sono riuscita..perchè mi crea problemi il pc.
> Per me questi sono interpreti.


esiste Dante Alighieri e poi esiste anche Edgar Wallace...
Uccidiamo wallace perchè non sa scrivere come lui! ma per carità lo dico io...
un/a canante non ti può piacere perchè fa canzoni che fanno cagare per svariati motivi...ma per rispondere anche al post di sopra, è innegabile quello che ho scritto...prendiamo uno strumento che misuri l'estensione, la potenza vocale e l'intonazione e tutto l'ambaradan e vediamo se la pausini non soddisfa quei canoni...
ma per carità 2.....


----------



## Old reale (22 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> come fai testo? tu fai testo eccome...
> 
> la vincitrici di amici non l'ho sentita.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BprDNFHzIKk&feature=quicklist
bella canzone e bella voce...però non è Barbra Streisand, lapidiamola!


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BprDNFHzIKk&feature=quicklist
> bella canzone e bella voce...però non è Barbra Streisand, lapidiamola!


giusto.


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> esiste Dante Alighieri e poi esiste anche Edgar Wallace...
> Uccidiamo wallace perchè non sa scrivere come lui! ma per carità lo dico io...
> un/a canante non ti può piacere perchè fa canzoni che fanno cagare per svariati motivi...ma per rispondere anche al post di sopra, è innegabile quello che ho scritto...prendiamo uno strumento che misuri l'estensione, la potenza vocale e l'intonazione e tutto l'ambaradan e vediamo se la pausini non soddisfa quei canoni...
> ma per carità 2.....


A me la Pausini infastidisce. Secondo i miei canoni strilla, non canta. Ma non voglio litigare con voi per una che non mi piace. I gusti sono gusti.


----------



## Old reale (23 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> A me la Pausini infastidisce. Secondo i miei canoni strilla, non canta. Ma non voglio litigare con voi per una che non mi piace. I gusti sono gusti.


 figurati...de gustibus...dire che non ha una voce però è un'altra cosa..


----------

